# Please someone. Explain to me...



## Grigor.Love. (Jan 24, 2012)

So today is bath day. And as I'm typing this Grigor is in the tub. Something strange has been happening. Once before I was sitting with him as he soaked just making baby talk because I'm a twenty year old female who loves her tortoises. Of course I'm embarrassing. Anyway, I always remove him from the water and change it if he poops. I thought he had pooped and picked him up and it was not what I was ready for. He had his little tortoise *cough cough* out. Big ordeal. Anyway it happened just now. Not once but twice! I'm not up to par with anatomy but it comes from the cloaca or is the cloaca? Anyway when it comes out a yellowish fluid does as well. Please someone pm me and tell me what's happening and why.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2012)

Aw, your little Grigor is quite the MAN!!! 

(perfectly normal)


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Jan 24, 2012)

He grew up so fast. I'm blaming this on my boyfriend. Ladies, when your son...matures...don't you blame it on dad? I don't know, I'm not to that point in my life. I just want to know why during his baths.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 24, 2012)

Grigor.Love. said:


> He grew up so fast. I'm blaming this on my boyfriend. Ladies, when your son...matures...don't you blame it on dad? I don't know, I'm not to that point in my life. I just want to know why during his baths.



No, I didn't blame my sons growing up on their dad.  It's just of those things, you want your children (human and otherwise) to grow up, but then they do and you sorta wish for the time when they were just sweet little innocents.  During the bath, because the warm water would feel almost along the same lines, as if he were actually inserted into a female. Sorta the same lines as warm water making tortoises (and humans) get the urge to release themselves. It's how nature has programed us to react to outside stimuli. 

Be prepared, they "flash" you at other times, too.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 24, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Grigor.Love. said:
> 
> 
> > He grew up so fast. I'm blaming this on my boyfriend. Ladies, when your son...matures...don't you blame it on dad? I don't know, I'm not to that point in my life. I just want to know why during his baths.
> ...



What an explanation....


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Jan 24, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Grigor.Love. said:
> ...



Yes, what an explanation indeed. Thank you. I was just taken aback a little by this strange occurrence. At least this has assured me that he is in fact a he.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 24, 2012)

Males tortoises do it (flashing) because they can, I find it odd though, when tortoises do it most people think oh how cute, but when I do it, the authorities get involved.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 24, 2012)

David, maybe it's cuz what your flashing is a crime, of course most of us would just laugh at yours instead of call the cops....


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2012)

Getting deep. Tortoise care and sex ed all in one spot


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> Getting deep. Tortoise care and sex ed all in one spot



Hey, consider it a two for the price of one deal.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 25, 2012)

"He had his little tortoise *cough cough* out."

You can say penis, it's okay, I think we're all old enough here, go ahead, say it, say "penis".


----------

